# did you see this about co-sleeping??!! until 5!



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

Good article on several levels

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article1083020.ece


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Fantastic. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tdot mama (Apr 24, 2011)

this is a great article! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Thumbs up!


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

It sparked a good discussion on my FB.


----------



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *syn_ack89*
> 
> It sparked a good discussion on my FB.


I thought about posting this on my FB too but I was afraid my non-cosleeping friends would see it as a personal attack - how did you get around that?


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

great read!


----------



## crunchyNMmama (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

love it - thanks for sharing!


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

fantastic! thanks for sharing it!


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

LittleBirdy- I think just posting on not saying anything probably won't get you in much trouble, but personally I never worry about things like that and all my facebook friends are used to my opinionated posts!

This was a great article. 5 seems a little much for me, personally, but my first two always slept together after I weaned them from my bed around 2 and 3 years and seemed to love that (they are 8.5 and almost 10 now and still love to sleep together). I plan on doing the same with my new baby- we might have one more soon, in which case they will sleep together, or she will sleep with her big sisters for a couple of years.


----------



## PAgreenmama (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## H&HMom (Jul 9, 2004)

Great! I'll have to tuck this away for when MIL comes to visit later this month. I'm hoping there won't be any comments about my almost 1-yr old co-sleeping, but just in case....

I have two older boys (9 and 6) who co-slept as infants, then moved to cribs/beds later, but I can't remember when exactly I moved them. My 1 year old is my last baby, though, so I'm trying to do everything "right" (ha!) since I know she's going to be a teenager before I know it and definitely won't be co-sleeping with us then.


----------



## Kobaby (Mar 28, 2011)

We lived in Japan until 2 weeks ago, and it definitely was the norm to cosleep with children there 

My mum is horrified that I'd like to sleep with my baby at all, let alone when he can walk and talk!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Her book,the Science of Parenting was excellent, easy to read, the layout is similar to a text book, and it is the main reason i never let dd cry it out. It played a major role in my sleeping with my baby. I don't remember her saying in her book that you should cosleep until 5.


----------



## Janeen (Mar 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kobaby*
> 
> We lived in Japan until 2 weeks ago, and it definitely was the norm to cosleep with children there
> 
> My mum is horrified that I'd like to sleep with my baby at all, let alone when he can walk and talk!


It's the same in Korea where we lived until recently. There just isn't the room a lot of times for the kids to sleep separately from the parents.

I see both sides. On one hand, I do think it probably is better for the children but on the other hand, my husband and I sleep in separate rooms because I am not able to sleep with the kids. I am a horrible sleeper and need to have my own space in order to sleep so my husband sleeps in the bedroom with our two kids and I sleep in a twin bed in one of the other bedrooms. Kind of sucks but that's how it is at this point. My older daughter is 5 and I do wish she would sleep in her own room but she does not want to sleep alone at all. I'm hoping that when the baby is a little older we can put them both in one room together but it's hard to tell if that will work or not.


----------



## squantz06812 (Dec 11, 2006)

We've coslept for the past 5+ years. I wouldn't change it for anything! I know I sleep better with my child next to me! And I know he sleeps better too! Only once did he decide he wanted to sleep in his own bed. He went to sleep there for 45 minutes and then came in to our room. At whatever point he decides to transition to his own room will be on his terms. There are still many that are shocked by the cosleeping but I've learned to brush it off.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Just shared on FB. I think most family thinks dh and I are weird anyway and friends.....well maybe it will spark a discussion.


----------



## audreysan (Apr 13, 2011)

The author says that there is a rise in cortisol when children attend a nursery, then it drops when they return home. Do you think the same would be true for a 3 1/2 year old attending preschool? I hope not. Mine is scheduled to start this fall.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

I co-slept with DS1 until he was 10 or so. It was great and we both loved it. His father (my ex) would not allow us to sleep together, even when he was teeny, and it caused major problems in our marriage. I did learn to not tell people we still slept together when he was older because people thought horrible things. It was pretty wonderful for us, though, and helped us both deal with the divorce. I co-sleep with DS2 (13 months) and my new husband and it is lovely.


----------



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *audreysan*
> 
> The author says that there is a rise in cortisol when children attend a nursery, then it drops when they return home. Do you think the same would be true for a 3 1/2 year old attending preschool? I hope not. Mine is scheduled to start this fall.


Hey mama, the author of the article wrote a book called The Science of Parenting. All or part of it (not sure) is available on Google Books. I was reading a little bit of it the other day and I know I'm not explaining it well but I believe she explained that whatever it is that makes them so stressed to leave mama when they are babies gradually fades as they age. So I don't think a 3.5 year old would have quite the same response as an infant.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been trying to post, sorry for the delay. I am reading The Science of Parenting and the author, Margot Sunderland, states that research shows (preschool attendance for age five and under) an increased cognitive performance. However it decreased emotional health and intelligence . I believe it is on page 54 of the book.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audreysan*
> 
> The author says that there is a rise in cortisol when children attend a nursery, then it drops when they return home. Do you think the same would be true for a 3 1/2 year old attending preschool? I hope not. Mine is scheduled to start this fall.


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

i posted this in another forum and a huge discussion arose saying that co-sleeping is just when the baby is in the room with you, not just in your bed and then everyone was arguing if the lady in the article meant bed sharing or having them in a crib in the room. iwas so confused cos i always assume they mean sleeping in the bed with me and thats what i refer to as co sleeping

thoughts?


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naturallymommy*
> 
> i posted this in another forum and a huge discussion arose saying that co-sleeping is just when the baby is in the room with you, not just in your bed and then everyone was arguing if the lady in the article meant bed sharing or having them in a crib in the room. iwas so confused cos i always assume they mean sleeping in the bed with me and thats what i refer to as co sleeping
> 
> thoughts?


Toward the end, there's this:

"Sunderland argues that putting children to sleep alone is a peculiarly western phenomenon that may increase the chance of cot death, also known as sudden infant death syndrome (Sids). This may be because the child misses the calming effect on breathing and heart function of lying next to its mother."

That's clearly in the same bed. Maybe cosleeping in general as a term could technically cover sleeping in the same room but not the same bed - but I think at least for infants the studies are referring to sleeping in closer proximity.


----------



## tccandlsccmom (May 1, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

